# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى السياسي > فلسطين في القلب >  15/5/48 صفحة سوداء للعرب ..

## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

<![if !ie]>
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :
<![endif]>

[marq="6;left;3;scroll"]حتى لا ننسى الامور المهمة التي يجب ان تبقى في ذاكرتنا ....[/marq]


نصادف بعد ايام قليلة الذكرى ال 
<![if !ie]>
61 للنكبة
<![endif]> اي في 15/5 ذلك التاريخ الذي سيبقى بصمة عار في كتب الشعوب العربية لذا دعونا 
<![if !ie]>
نتذكر التاريخ وتاريخ النكبة .
<![endif]>
لا بد أن نذكر أن فلسطين كانت تحت سيطرة الدولة العثمانية أوائل القرن الماضي حيث أنها كانت جزءا من الإمبراطورية العثمانية طوال اربعمئة عام .
ولكن ضعف الدولة العثمانية ولاسيما من الناحية الاقتصادية وتراكم الديون عليها للدول الأجنبية جعلها منطقة يطمع فيها الغرب لاسيما الدول الأوروبية،وقد رأى اليهود في ذلك فرصة لتنفيذ مشروعهم في إقامة وطن قومي لهم في فلسطين ،حيث بدأ مؤسس الحركة الصهيونية *هرتزل* بإرسال رسائل إلى السلطان عبد الحميد الذي كان بمثابة أمير المؤمنين للدولة العثمانية وهذه الرسائل مفادها بان يسمح السلطان عبد الحميد لليهود بإقامة وطن قومي لهم في فلسطين مقابل سداد ديون الدولة العثمانية ودعم وضعها الاقتصادي الضعيف . 



وقد توجت هذه الجهود بمقابلة بين السلطان وهرتزل في الباب العالي لكن مواقف السلطان عبد الحميد كانت مواقف مشرفة وصلبة جدا حيث رفض قطعيا هذه المطالب وقال لهرتزل مقولة مشهورة "
<![if !ie]>
لن تأخذوا فلسطين إلا على جثثنا فهي ليست ملكي بل ملك شعبي
<![endif]> " 


*ولكن* هزيمة الدولة العثمانية في الحرب العالمية الأولى وسيطرة بريطانيا وفرنسا على الوطن العربي كاملا وما حدث بينهما في اتفاقية سايكس بيكو عام 1916 م والتي أدت إلى تقسيم الوطن العربي بين بريطانيا وفرنسا حيث خضعت فلسطين إلى الانتداب البريطاني، حين ذلك بدأت الهجرة اليهودية إلى فلسطين بمساعدة البريطانيين وتوجت هذه المساعدات البريطانية لليهود بإعطاء *وعد بلفور لليهود* من قبل وزير الخارجية البريطاني في 2/11/1917م وقد كان هذا الوعد كتابا خطيا من وزير خارجية بريطانيا بلفور إلى روتشيلد احد أغنياء اليهود بعد هذا الوعد بدأ اليهود بتنظيم عمليات هجرة كبيرة من أوروبا وباقي دول العالم لليهود إلى فلسطين والسيطرة على الأراضي الزراعية للسكان المحليين بالقوة وبمساعدة الجيش والمندوب السامي البريطاني *هلبرت صموئيل* الذي عرف بميوله للصهيونية بشكل كبير .

استخدمت الحركة الصهيونية التعاليم التوراتية وتعاليم التلمود من اجل حث اليهود للقدوم إلى فلسطين وادعائهم بان لهم حق ديني وتاريخي في هذه الأرض وان فلسطين ارض بلا شعب لشعب بلا ارض ولكن التاريخ أثبت أن هذه الأرض لم تخل‘ يوما من سكانها الأصليين منذ عهد الكنعانيين وشعوب البحر التي قدمت لفلسطين .
في سنوات العشرينات من القرن الماضي بدأ اليهود بإنشاء المستعمرات الصهيونية والجامعات اليهودية وتشكلت في هذا الوقت عصابات يهودية صهيونية أطلق عيها اسم *الهاجانا ،الارجون،اشتيرن،* حيث قامت هذه العصابات بأبشع المجازر بحق السكان الفلسطينيين بهدف ترويعهم وإجبارهم على الرحيل من وطنهم .
ولا بد أن نذكر أن هذه المجازر كانت تقوم بالتطهير العرقي والقتل والترويع والسلب والنهب كما حصل في قرى قرب طبريا وأيضا تهويد مدينة طبريا .
وقد كان الشعار الذي تحمله عصابة الهاجانا الإجرامية"
<![if !ie]>
بالدم بالنار هدمت مملكة يهودا وبالدم والنار ستقوم هذه المملكة
<![endif]> "

وهذا يدل على مدى الروح الإجرامية التي عملت بها تلك العصابات ولكن السكان الفلسطينيين قاموا بعدة ثورات ضد هذه العصابات وضد الانتداب البريطاني ومن أبرزها *ثورة البراق* عام1929م والتي حدثت على خلفية الصراع على حائط البراق الذي ربط فيه الرسول صلى الله علية وسلم دابة البراق في حادثة الإسراء والمعراج، وقد كانت المواجهة دموية في هذه الثورة حيث سقط مئات الشهداء والجرحى من الفلسطينيين كما سقط عدد كبير من اليهود بين قتيل وجريح .
استمرت عمليات بناء المستوطنات وغطرسة العصابات الإجرامية بحق الفلسطينيين أصحاب الأرض الأصلية.

وكان أبرز ما حدث في سنوات الثلاثينيات من القرن الماضي في فلسطين هي *ثورة عام 1936م* حيث قامت في فلسطين ثورة شعبية عارمة وقوية ضد الانجليز واليهود في فلسطين وقد أعلن الإضراب في المدن والقرى الفلسطينية لمدة ستة شهور متتالية وقد التزم الجميع في هذا الإضراب الذي توقفت على إثره الحياة من كافة النواحي وخاصة الاقتصادية منها فقد أغلقت المحلات التجارية أبوابها وحدث شلل تام في حياة الناس، وقد حدثت عمليات مسلحة قوية ومؤثرة، وكادت الثورة تؤتي أكلها ولكن الانجليز واليهود استطاعوا إخماد هذه الثورة وقسموا المجتمع الفلسطيني إلى فلاح ومدني وآل الحسيني و آل النشا شيبي ،أي التفريق بين أبناء الشعب باستخدام القبلية وإضعاف البنية الاجتماعية للمجتمع الفلسطيني ومازال شعبنا يعاني من بعض هذه التفرقات إلى اليوم .





في الأربعينيات استمرت العصابات الصهيونية في ارتكاب المجازر وعمليات التطهير العرقي ضد البلدان والقرى الفلسطينية وكان من ابرز هذه المجازر مذبحة دير ياسين التي قامت بها عصابات الهاجانا ضد سكان قرية قضاء القدس لم يبق لها اثر عربي في يومنا الحاضر حيث دخلت هذه العصابات القرية وصلبت الرجال والنساء والأطفال على الجدران وقامت بتصفيتهم ومن ثم تفجير المنازل على ساكنيها، ولا بد أن نذكر في هذه الفترة الشيخ *المجاهد عبد القادر الحسيني* زعيم منظمة الجهاد المقدس الذي قاد عمليات المقاومة ضد الانجليز واليهود إلى أن استشهد بالقرب من القدس في معركة بطولية ضد العصابات الصهيونية والانجليز عام 1948م.



شعر اليهود بقرب خروج القوات البريطانية من فلسطين بعد إبلاغهم من قبل البريطانيين بذلك وبدئوا يعدون العدة للاعتماد على أنفسهم في محاربة العرب وإعلان قيام دولتهم المنتظرة وفي هذه الفترة بدأت بعض الجيوش العربية تستعد من اجل الدخول إلى فلسطين وخوض معركة فاصلة من أجل طرد اليهود من فلسطين حيث تم إعداد خمسة جيوش عربية للدخول في معركة مع اليهود وبالفعل دخلت الجيوش العربية إلى فلسطين وخاضت معارك قوية ضد العصابات الصهيونية ولكن لعدم وجود أسلحة متطورة مع العرب مقارنة مع الذي تملكه العصابات اليهودية ونظرا لحجم الإمدادات الكبيرة التي كانت تصل لليهود من مناطق أوروبا والعالم الغربي ،لم تستطع الجيوش العربية إنهاء الوجود اليهودي في فلسطين رغم أنها خاضت معارك باسلة،وقامت بالتضحيات الجسام من أجل إنهاء الوجود اليهودي من فلسطين، ونخص بالذكر المعارك البطولية التي خاضها الجيش العراقي قرب مدينة جنين ومن أبرز ما ميز هذه الحرب أنها كانت معارك كر وفر واستطاعت الجيوش العربية أن تحقق بعض الإنجازات على الصعيد العسكري لولا حدوث هدنة مع اليهود أمكنتهم من تقوية أنفسهم والعودة للحرب بشكل أقوى .



بعد ذلك بدأ اليهود بالاستعداد لإعلان دولتهم وذلك بإنشاء جيش خاص لهذه الدولة حيث أمر بن غوريون (أول رئيس وزراء لدولة إسرائيل ) بحل العصابات الصهيونية ودمجها بما يسمى الآن (جيش الدفاع الإسرائيلي ) ومن ثم السعي إلى تشكيل حكومة لهذه الدولة .


شهد الرابع عشر من أيار عام ألف وتسعمائة وثمانية وأربعون إجلاء آخر جندي بريطاني عن ارض فلسطين وبهذا انتهى الانتداب البريطاني حيث كان اليوم التالي 
<![if !ie]>
15/5/1948م 
<![endif]>إعلان بن غوريون قيام دولة إسرائيل ولكنة لم يذكر في هذا الإعلان حدود هذه الدولة وهذا يعني أن الأمور قد تكون باتجاه توسيع حدود هذه الدولة وهذا ما حصل في عام 1967 م.
ويمثل الخامس عشر من أيار من كل عام ما يسمى بمصطلح النكبة التي حلت على الشعب الفلسطيني حيث سلبت أرضه بالقوة وشرد أبناؤه إلى الدول العربية وقامت على أرضة التاريخية دولة عنصرية أخذت بالتنامي كخلية سرطانية في جسم الوطن العربي اسمها إسرائيل هذا ما عدا الذين استشهدوا وجرحوا واعتقلوا،وقد استمرت معاناة الشعب الفلسطيني إلى يومنا هذا .

وقد بقي العالم العربي كله من المحيط إلى الخليج والأمة الإسلامية كاملة عاجزة عن محو آثار النكبة. ولكن الأمل بدأ يتجدد في نفوس أبناء هذه الأمة بعد المقاومة الفلسطينية الباسلة ضد الكيان الصهيوني في انتفاضتها الأولى عام 1987 م و الثانية في العام 2000 م وكذلك صمود أبناء شعب فلسطين في الضفة وغزة ومناطق الخط الأخضر والقدس ومواجهة الغطرسة و العنصرية والتهويد والتنكيل والحصار الإسرائيلي وقد أثبتوا جميعا أنهم قادرون على قهر وردع هذا المشروع الصهيوني الذي يستهدف الأمة العربية والإسلامية ، ورغم أن المقاومة لم تستطيع القضاء على المشروع الصهيوني إلا أنها حصرته وضيقت الخناق عليه، وأملنا بالمستقبل الواعد. 
وهذه *قضيتنا الفلسطينية* أطلنا الحديث عنها أم اختصرنا نبقى عاجزين عن التعبير أمام الجراح التي تنزف والأطفال التي تبكي والشيوخ التي تقتل والبيوت التي تهدم كل يوم، وتبقى هذه الذكرى الأليمة على شعبنا الفلسطيني وسمة عار في جبين المحتلين والمغتصبين،ولا بد أن نقول لهم كما قال شاعرنا العربي أبو القاسم الشابي : 


<![if !ie]>
فلابد لليل أن ينجلي ولابد للقيد أن ينكسر
<![endif]>

[marq="6;left;3;scroll"]نعم ... يجب ان لا نفقد الأمل ... سنعود حتما مهما طال الزمن ...[/marq]






<![if !ie]>
الى جنات النعيم يا شهداء فلسطين ...
<![endif]>




<![if !ie]>
تقبلوا مني الموضوع ..

 اخوكم Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

[Unload]شكرا على المرررور الطيب ...[/Unload]

----------


## آلجوري

والله يا زيكو ... بعد الي كتبتو الواحد مو عارف شو يحكي ... يبكي ويفقد الامل ولا يجدده ؟!!
ما بحكي إلا ... الله قادر على كل شئ ... وحسبنا الله وكفى ... لأنه لو انتظرنا من حد تاني العون الواحد وستين راح تصير ثمنين وتسعين وميه ولو بإيدهم بينسوها كمان .. الله المستعان ..
شاكرة لجهودك الطيبه سيكوووووو  :Smile:

----------


## ابو العبد

....................................

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> والله يا زيكو ... بعد الي كتبتو الواحد مو عارف شو يحكي ... يبكي ويفقد الامل ولا يجدده ؟!!
> ما بحكي إلا ... الله قادر على كل شئ ... وحسبنا الله وكفى ... لأنه لو انتظرنا من حد تاني العون الواحد وستين راح تصير ثمنين وتسعين وميه ولو بإيدهم بينسوها كمان .. الله المستعان ..
> شاكرة لجهودك الطيبه سيكوووووو




اكيد في أمل الواحد مش لازم يفقد الامل يعني مثلا 


في غزة عدد قليل غير مسلح ومحاصر وكل العالم ضدّه استطاع التغلب على الجيش صاحب لقب "الجيش الاسطوري الذي لايهزم "

انتِ لو تابعتي احداث غزة وشفتي قادة المقاومة كان يضحكوا واثقين من النصر مع انو العالم كله ما توقع انتصارهم ..... وفي النهاية انسحب الجيش الاسطوري مهزوم .

شكرا على المرووور

Zicooo_10

----------


## The Gentle Man

ما بحكي غير لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله :Eh S(2): 

الله يردنا الها  :Eh S(2): 
وان شاء الله غير نروح ونفتح القدس  :Eh S(2):

----------


## آلجوري

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة zicooo_10  
_

اكيد في أمل الواحد مش لازم يفقد الامل يعني مثلا  

في غزة عدد قليل غير مسلح ومحاصر وكل العالم ضدّه استطاع التغلب على الجيش صاحب لقب "الجيش الاسطوري الذي لايهزم " 
انتِ لو تابعتي احداث غزة وشفتي قادة المقاومة كان يضحكوا واثقين من النصر مع انو العالم كله ما توقع انتصارهم ..... وفي النهاية انسحب الجيش الاسطوري مهزوم . 
شكرا على المرووور 
Zicooo_10_ 



 معك حق وهذا بفضل الله طبعا ... ماراح نفقد الامل ... جيل الاطفال في فلسطين دائما بفاجئنا ... لذلك مو بعيد بكره نكون نصلي بالقدس ونوقف ذكرى النكبة عند الواحد وستين ...

بشكرك مرة تانيه...
وتعديلاتك للموضوع راقيه متل مضمونها وصاحبها  :Smile:

----------


## عُبادة

هي عائدة لا محالة ولكن ليس بأيدينا ولكن بأمر من ربنا 

يعني رح يكون امر بسيط احنا نستسخفه ويكون فيه الحل الجذري لكل مشاكل امتنا الاسلامية


زي ما بلش انهيار المبدأ  الرأسمالي بشي بسيط ولم بتوقعه احد رح يكون بسبب ابسط منه انهيار الكياان الصهيوني ورحيلة من الارض المقدسة 

وان شاء الله يكون هالشي واحنا احياء والله يرزقنا الصلاة بالمسجد الاقصى قبلتنا الاولى

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

شكرا جوري على الكلام الرائع وانت يا شطناوي كلام مميز منك ومشكور على المداخله الرائعه وان شاء الله ستعود ....


شكرا على المرررور ....


<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

...................

يسلمو زيكو....لا تعليق

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> وفي هذه الفترة بدأت بعض الجيوش العربية تستعد من اجل الدخول إلى فلسطين وخوض معركة فاصلة من أجل طرد اليهود من فلسطين حيث تم إعداد خمسة جيوش عربية للدخول في معركة مع اليهود وبالفعل دخلت الجيوش العربية إلى فلسطين وخاضت معارك قوية ضد العصابات الصهيونية ولكن لعدم وجود أسلحة متطورة


وين هالجيوش العربيه ، منسمع من التاريخ جيوش و جيوش ، شو عملت ؟ شو رجّعت ؟ شو حررت 

وين فلسطين صارت ، وين هالجيوش صارت ، والله الخيانات راكبه هالجيوش من راسها لساسها ، واللي بقرا التاريخ بلاقي بكل صفحة غصة ، و بكل يوم صدمة 

المواقف البطولية كانت من الثورات الشعبية فقط اللي ما زالت للان على جبهة القتال ، فمشان الله ما حدى يجيب سيرة الجيوش ، لانه اشي بقهر ، قال قبلو بهدنه قال انا مش عارف اذا اجا حرامي على بيتك و طلعك برا البيت وهو لب المطبخ صار يحكيلك تعال تنفق على هدنه اجيت رديت عليه من الشباك و حكيتله ماشي ، ساعتها بتكون يا غبي جداً يا خيخة جداً 

بس كمان في شي حلو بالماضي لازم نذكره : انه زمان كان الحكي انه بدهم يحررو فلسطين ، و كانت الخطابات العربيه - ولو انها حكي - تحكي انه بدها تحرر كل فلسطين و لا وجود لليهود على ارض فلسطين ، يعني على الاقل الكذب كان على مستوى يرضي كرامة المواطن العربي 

اما الان فالحكي صار بعملية السلام و بحل الدولتين و بحدود ال67 ، وانا مش عارف يعني فلسطين رجعت حتى نخفف حدة مطالبنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟
طيب شو صار حتى صرنا نتنازل يوم عن يوم ؟؟؟؟؟؟
ليش زمان كنا بدنا نحرر فلسطين كلها و اليوم بطلنا ؟؟؟؟

يعني ماضي مشرّف رائع بفخر فيه كل عربي 

لكن لا والله ، ما منرضى غير بفلسطين كاملة من البحر للنهر و من طبريا لسيناء
احكو اللي بدكو اياه ، واعملو اتفاقيات اوسلو و غير اوسلو ، احنا ما منفهم هالحكي وبدنا فلسطين كاملة 

اما المذابح و المجازر و الدم اللي نسفك ، هاي حساب ثاني غير حساب الارض ، وبدكو تحكو ارهابي احكو 

لكن بجوز نسي المسلمين انه قطرة دم عربيه مسلمة اطهر من حثالة اليهود اللي قرف منهم العالم و قرفت منهم اوروبا لقذارتهم و حقارتهم و نذالتهم 

الكرامة الاسلامية و القومية العربية لساتها بتغلي فينا كأنها بعدها بفجر يوم 15 - 5 - 1948 ولو الخطابات و القمم حاولت تنسينا هالشي ، ما رح ننسى

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

محمد قسايمه كلام اكثر من رائع وجميل جدا والله انه يعبر عن مشاعر كل حر ومسلم يخاف على قضيته 

مشكوووور جدا على المرررور المميز جدا

مرررور رائع نال اعجابي

تقبل تحياتي
<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## Tiem

اعلموا وتنبهوا بان الانتصار للعرب سياتي من ظهور غير عربية تمحوا اثار اكثر من ستون عاما تكبدت العرب خساراتها المتوالية حسبما ارادت وكما تشاهدون قد بدات الحروب منذ عام 1973 ولم يستطع اي عربي النهوض بدعم الجيش لمحاربة الكيان العبري حتى تمحورت بانفسهم عدم الجهاد ولغيه باقرار مجلس الجامعة لحظة وطوء قدم السادات ارض الكنيست لطلب السلام المزعوم ومن هنا بدات العرب بنسيان ارضنا المباركة والتي والله لو علموا ما في قلوبنا لانشقت لنا الجبال بغية التحرير وتقديس ارض الاسراء والبعث والازل الابدي لجنات الخلد املين بان ياتوا الاعاجم بغية تحرير الارض بعدم تشريفهم لنيل عرق العروبة الدنسة فالنصر قريب وسياتي من اقصاع غرب ما بسطه الله لامة البشر التي ستحفظ بقلوبها وعد شعب تنكل لاجل الاسلام وحبيب الاسلام
صديق زيكو تحياتي تحايا حارة على ما قدمت 
ودي واحترامي
تيم

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

مشكووور تيم، والله وصل العرب الى حد ان الشعوب الاخرى تحتقرهم و تعتبرهم دول العالم الثالث كما الكراهية المتلازمه لنا وهذا اذا ما دل يدل على ضعفنا الكبير جدا و ذلك لاننا ابتعدنا عن الدين الحنيف ...

فقد كنا نريد فلسطين كلها ... ثم اصبح البعض يريد الرجوع الى حدود 67  ثم اقامة دولتين منفصلتين بجدار الفصل العنصري ثم اصبحنا نريد الضفة وغزة فقط غدا غزة وبعد غد لا شي ..

المشروع الصهيوني يهدف الى محو فلسطـــــين من ذاكرة كل عربي وذلك من خلال ضم الضفة الى الاردن وغزة الى مصر وبالتالي محو القضية الفلسطينية وبالتالي تشكيل دولة كاملة في فلسطين ثم التمهيد للوصول الى دولة صهيون الكبرى.

والله اغبيـــــــــــــــــــاء لن ننسا فلسطين ولن نقبل الا بتحريرها كاملة وسنعود لها ونصلي في المسجد الاقصى ، قد يعتقد البعض اني احلم  لكن والله انها الحقيقة وانا لدي ايمان كامل في ذلك.



<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10
<![endif]>

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

:Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):  :Eh S(2):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

في ذكرى "النكبة"*
(في ذكرى إنشاء دولة الكيان الصهيوني: 7 رجب 1367هـ)

الدكتور سلمان أبو ستة





في مثل هذا اليوم من كل عام يحتفل اليهود بـ"يوم استقلالهم".. أما نحن فهو "يوم نكبتنا".. يحتفلون بقيام دولتهم التي أقاموها في غفلة ونوم وتغافل من العرب، مدعومين سياسيا وماليا وعسكريا من الخارج.. وقد بدأت خيوط المؤامرة ببازل بسويسرا عام 1897، وبلغت ذروتها المشئومة في 15-5-1948 وهو يوم "النكبة".. واليوم نسترجع بعض ملامحه لعلها ترشدنا في زمن "وكستنا"...
تابع معنا:
ما النكبة؟
من باع فلسطين؟
تركة الحملان
حرب صورية لأنظمة عربية
القدس حلم اليهود
توزيع الغنائم
ما النكبة؟


هكذا هُجر الفلسطينيون عن أرضهم

ما النكبة؟ إنها فصل الشعب عن أرضه، وهي طرد أهالي 531 مدينة وقرية من ديارهم عام 1948، وهم حينئذ 85% من أهالي الأرض التي أصبحت تسمى زورا وبهتانا "إسرائيل".
وتبدأ قصة النكبة واقعيا عام 1917م حيث خانت بريطانيا وعودها للعرب بمنح الاستقلال لهم بعد أن خدعتهم بـ"تحريرهم من الأتراك" (الدولة العثمانية)، وأصدرت في الثاني من نوفمبر 1917م على لسان وزير خارجيتها آرثر بلفور وعدا «ينظر بعين العطف» إلى إنشاء وطن قومي لليهود في فلسطين.. وكان هذا وعد من لا يملك لمن لا يستحق دون علم صاحب الحق.. وخلال 28 عاماً من حكم الانتداب البريطاني، سنّت بريطانيا القوانين واتخذت الإجراءات التي سهلت إنشاء هذا الوطن حتى أصبح دولة عام 1948.
كان عدد اليهود عند الاحتلال البريطاني 56 ألفا أي 9% من مجموع السكان، وكان غالبيتهم من رعايا الدول الأجنبية، وما إن انتهى الانتداب البريطاني عام 1948 حتى أصبح عددهم 605 آلاف يهودي، نتيجة الهجرة الظاهرة والخفية التي سمحت بها بريطانيا رغم معارضة الأهالي ومقاومتهم وثوراتهم، وأهمها ثورة 1936، وهكذا أصبح اليهود يمثلون 30% من سكان فلسطين الذين بلغ عددهم حوالي مليوني نسمة عام النكبة.
أما أرض فلسطين فقد كثفت الصهيونية جهودها وجنّدت موظفي حكومة الانتداب الصهاينة لإعطاء اليهود حق امتياز استغلال الأراضي التي اعتبرت أملاك دولة، وأنشأت بريطانيا إدارة للمساحة هدفها تحديد ملكية كل أرض لمعرفة كيفية الاستيلاء عليها. ثم تدفقت أموال اليهود لشراء هذه الأراضي دون الفلسطينيين.
وكانت ضالة اليهود المنشودة في الاستيلاء على أرض فلسطين هم كبار الملاك الغائبون من رعايا الدول العربية المجاورة، وبعدها اتجهوا إلى كبار الملاك الفلسطينيين الذين يعيشون في المدن. أما الفلاحون المتمسكون بأرضهم يفلحونها منذ مئات السنين، فقد ضيقت بريطانيا عليهم الخناق بفرض الضرائب الباهظة عليهم حتى لا يجد الفلاح المسكين غير المرابي اليهودي لإقراضه مقابل رهن أرضه التي لا تلبث أن تقع في حوزة اليهودي بسبب عدم السداد.
ورغم هذه الجهود غير الحميدة والمكثفة للاستيلاء على أرض فلسطين، فإن الصهيونية لم تنجح في الاستحواذ على أكثر من 6% من مساحة فلسطين، أو 681.1 كيلومتراً مربعا، منها 175 كيلومترا مربعاً امتيازات تأجير طويل الأمد منحتها بريطانيا لليهود، و57 كيلومترا مربعا حصة في أرض غير مفروزة، و449.1 كيلومترا مربعاً تملكها اليهود مباشرة، وإن لم يتم تسجيلها كلها بشكل قانوني.




من باع فلسطين؟
تقول إحصائية الوكالة اليهودية إنهم اشتروا 52.6% من الأراضي من كبار الملاك الغائبين غير الفلسطينيين، و24.6% من كبار الملاك الحاضرين الفلسطينيين، و13.4% من الكنائس والشركات الأجنبية، أما نصيب الفلاحين المرهقين ضريبياً فكان 9.4% من الأراضي المبيعة، أي نصف الواحد من المائة من مساحة فلسطين.

تركة الحملان
وهكذا بعد تعاون بريطاني صهيوني استمر 28 عاماً، لم تنجح الصهيونية إلا في الاستحواذ على 6% من مساحة فلسطين، لكنها نجحت في زيادة عدد اليهود إلى 30% من مجموع السكان.. عندئذ نقلت الصهيونية جهودها إلى أمريكا، واتخذت من رئيسها "هاري ترومان" مناصراً لها وقف ضد وزير خارجيته، لكي تضغط أمريكا بكل قواها على الدول الصغيرة، وتهددها بقطع المعونات إذا لم تصوت لصالح تقسيم فلسطين بين أهلها، أصحاب الحق فيها، وبين مهاجرين غرباء لا يعرفون اسم المدينة التي وصلوا إليها. وكانت الطامة الكبرى على العرب عندما نجح قرار التقسيم بأغلبية ضئيلة لكي يوصي بإنشاء دولة يهودية على 54% من أرض فلسطين، ودولة عربية على باقيها، مع تدويل القدس تحت إدارة منفصلة.
هذه المهزلة التاريخية قضت بأن تفرض أقلية أجنبية مهاجرة سيادتها على أكثر من نصف فلسطين، أي 9 أضعاف ما كانت تملك، وتقيم فيها دولة عبرية نصف سكانها عرب وجدوا أنفسهم بين يوم وليلة رعايا دولة أجنبية غازية.. أما الدولة العربية المقامة على باقي فلسطين، فكل سكانها عرب وليس فيها إلا حفنة من اليهود.
بدأ تنفيذ القرار الجائر في أوائل أبريل 1948 أثناء وجود الانتداب البريطاني، وبدأ بوصل الأراضي اليهودية ببعضها، ثم الاستيلاء على الأرض العربية حولها وطرد سكانها. واتبعت القوات اليهودية سياسة "الإبادة الجماعية للعرب" حيث كانت تحيط القرية من ثلاث جهات، وتترك الرابعة مفتوحة، ثم تجمع سكان القرية في مكان، وتختار عدداً من الشباب لإعدامهم، أو تقتلهم بالرصاص أو تحرقهم إذا وجدتهم مختبئين في مسجد أو كنيسة أو غار، وتترك الباقين ليهربوا وينقلوا أخبار الفظائع، أو تأخذ بعضا منهم لأعمال السخرة.
ولا ينسى أحد مذبحة دير ياسين وهي واحدة من 17 مذبحة اقترفت أثناء الانتداب، و17 أخرى بعده.. لم تحرك القوات البريطانية ساكناً لحماية الأهالي حسب ما يمليه ميثاق الانتداب، وما إن جاءت نهاية الانتداب حتى كان اليهود وعصاباتهم قد سيطروا على 13% من مساحة فلسطين، وطردوا 400 ألف لاجئ من 199 قرية، وقد أعلنوا قيام دولتهم على هذه الرقعة، ولكن دون تحديد أي حدود، فلا يزال النهم الصهيوني لابتلاع الأرض في أوله.
وسيطرت الدولة الجديدة آنذاك على معظم السهل الساحلي وشريط غربي نهر الأردن حول بحيرة طبرية، وشريط يصل بينهما في مرج ابن عامر. وسقطت في يدها مدن فلسطينية مهمة مثل يافا وحيفا وطبرية وصفد وبيسان، وأشرفت عكا على السقوط.
بدأت بشاعة الكارثة تظهر للعيان، ووصلت أخبار المذابح وأشهرها دير ياسين إلى الشعب العربي في كل العواصم، فهاج واستنكر سكوت حكوماته وتقاعسها.

حرب صورية لأنظمة عربية



العصابات الصهيونية في حرب 48

دخلت قوات نظامية صغيرة من الدول العربية، متفرقة غير متعاونة، لحماية الشعب الفلسطيني من هذه الكارثة، استجابة لغضبة الشعب العربي وتظاهراته، لكن قدراتها العسكرية وعددها كان أقل بكثير من القوات الصهيونية التي أصبحت الآن تسمى بإسرائيلية.
جاءت القوات النظامية إلى فلسطين دون خطة موحدة، أو معرفة بالبلاد أو بالعدو، وكان عددها مجتمعة حتى لو كانت تحت قيادة موحدة لا يتجاوز ثلث القوات الإسرائيلية؛ ولذلك لم تتمكن هذه القوات من وقف المد الإسرائيلي الذي سرعان ما انتشر ليحتل اللد والرملة ويمد جسراً إلى القدس ويحتل مساحات واسعة في الجليل.
كانت هذه إشارة أولية إلى هزيمة العرب، كان احتلال اللد والرملة من الفصول المأساوية في تاريخ فلسطين؛ إذ استيقظ سكان المدينتين والمهاجرون إليهما من قرى يافا المحتلة على أخبار انسحاب القوات الأردنية بقيادة الإنجليزي جلوب باشا وهجوم القوات الإسرائيلية من الشمال والشرق.. قُتل من لجأ إلى المساجد والكنائس، وطرد الأهالي بقوة السلاح وبترويع المذابح، واتجهت قافلة بشرية من 60 ألفا في رمضان وتحت شمس الصيف اللاهبة إلى رام الله. ولما طال الطريق، تساقط المتاع القليل الذي حملوه على جانبي الطرق ثم تبعه الشيوخ والمرضى ثم الأطفال. والقوات الإسرائيلية تحثهم على السير، ومن عثر على ماء ليشرب أطلقوا عليه الرصاص.
وعندما أعلنت الهدنة الثانية بين العرب واليهود قفز عدد اللاجئين إلى 630 ألفا، وتم طردهم من 378 قرية حتى ذلك التاريخ، واحتلت إسرائيل أرضا تساوي 3 أضعاف الأرض اليهودية، وهي من أخصب الأراضي وأكثرها كثافة سكانية، وبذلك انتهت فعلياً حرب فلسطين.
لكن النهم الإسرائيلي لم يشبع، فاتجهت قواته نحو الجنوب لتحتله وتهزم الجيش المصري أكبر قوة عربية، بينما كانت الجيوش العربية تنتظر دورها ولا تقوم بمهاجمة العدو وإشغاله، ففي منتصف أكتوبر، احتلت إسرائيل مساحات واسعة من الجنوب حتى بئر السبع وجنوب القدس، وامتدت على الساحل الجنوبي، وأصبح عدد اللاجئين 664 ألفا طردوا من 418 قرية حتى ذلك الوقت.


القدس حلم اليهود



نقلت إسرائيل قواتها من الجنوب إلى الشمال، واحتلت الجليل بأكمله و12 قرية من لبنان في أوائل نوفمبر 1948، وسيطرت بذلك على كامل شمال فلسطين، وتعدت الحدود اللبنانية عند أصبع الجليل.. ولم يحدث قط خلال حرب فلسطين أن تدخل جيش عربي لمساعدة جيش عربي آخر في محنته، وكانت إسرائيل تنتقل من جبهة إلى جبهة بينما ينتظر الآخرون مصيرهم مستكينين.
استأثر الجليل بأكبر عدد من المذابح، وذلك لأن المنطقة جبلية، ولترويع الأهالي الذين رفضوا النزوح من الجليل، واقترفت إسرائيل في الجليل 24 مذبحة (من أصل 34 مذبحة أمكن تسجيلها)، ولم تخل قرية واحدة من قتل أو تدمير أو ترويع.
فقدت الدول العربية قدرتها على القتال لإنقاذ الأهالي، ولم تستطع ردم الخلافات بينها وتكوين قيادة موحدة؛ ولذلك سارعت إلى توقيع اتفاقيات هدنة مع إسرائيل، بداية بمصر ثم الأردن ولبنان وأخيراً سوريا.
وبعد توقيع الاتفاقيات، احتلت إسرائيل دون طلقة رصاص واحدة النقب الجنوبي حتى وصلت إلى أم رشرش (إيلات الآن)، وزرعت علمها على خليج العقبة، وبينما كانت مفاوضات الهدنة تدور، تنازل الملك عبد الله عن 436 كيلومترا مربعاً في المثلث الصغير الخصب والمليء بالسكان.
وحسب شروط الهدنة خرجت القوات المصرية المحاصرة من الفالوجا بكامل سلاحها، وكان من بين ضباطها جمال عبد الناصر، وتخطت بذلك إسرائيل خط التقسيم في جميع الجهات باحتلالها 78% من أرض فلسطين أي بزيادة 24% من مشروع التقسيم، فاحتلت الجليل الأوسط المخصص للدول العربية، واحتلت مثلثاً يصلها بالقدس عبر اللد والرملة، رغم أن القدس منطقة دولية وما حولها عربي، حسب قرار التقسيم.
وفي الجنوب تمددت إسرائيل نحو البحر الميت، واحتلت مدينة بئر السبع العربية، واحتلت ثلثي المنطقة الساحلية المخصصة للعرب التي بقي منها قطاع غزة الصغير.
خلفت النكبة وراءها حوالي 900 ألف لاجئ طردوا من 531 مدينة وقرية، نزحوا إلى الجنوب المتبقي في قطاع غزة، وإلى الشرق فيما أصبح يعرف بالضفة الغربية، وإلى الشمال نحو سوريا ولبنان. وأصبحت النكبة بقعة سوداء في التاريخ العربي دفع ثمنها قادة وحكام بحياتهم، وأزيلت عروش وسقطت أنظمة، ولا يزال يدفع ثمنها اليوم 5 ملايين لاجئ داخل فلسطين وحولها في الشتات.


توزيع الغنائم


هكذا أتوا ليحتلوا أماكن وأملاك غيرهم

إن ما حدث في فلسطين يشهد بأن التاريخ الحديث لم يتقدم حضاريا كما يزعمون.. فهل من التحضر أن تغزو أقلية أجنبية وطن الأكثرية بدعم سياسي ومالي وعسكري من الخارج، وتطردها من وطنها وتزيل ملامحها مثلما حدث في فلسطين؟!.
 لقد وزعت إسرائيل البيوت الجميلة في القدس الغربية وحيفا وغيرهما على البارزين من رجال الحكم، واستوعبت مئات الآلاف من اليهود القادمين من بلاد عربية في باقي المساكن، أما القرى، فقد نُسفت وهدمت ثلاثة أرباع البيوت فيها هدماً كاملاً، والربع الباقي بدرجة أقل.
لقد نجحت الصهيونية في الاستيلاء على الأرض حتى الآن، وفصلت أهلها عنها وشتتتهم في أنحاء الأرض فيما يمكن وصفه بالإبادة الجغرافية.. لكنها لم ولن تنجح في القضاء على الشعب الفلسطيني الذي بقي حياً ومتماسكاً، ولم يندثر كما اندثرت أمم قبله في كوارث أقل جسامة.

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

مها مشكووووره على المررررور الرائع وتوضيح معلومات اخرى غير التي تضمنها موضوعي ...

اتمنى ان يدرك كل شخص الكلام الذي قرأه من موضوعي و موضوعك وما معنى المجازر التي ارتكبها العدو الصهيوني ...

وكم اتمنى ان يفهم الجميع  ان السلام لا يمكن ان يتحقق مع الصهاينة لانه لا يوجد سلام مع من احتل الارض و قام بالكثير من المجازر البشعه .


تقبلوا احترامي


<![if !ie]>
Zicooo_10 
<![endif]>

----------

